# Leaving your dog outside. . .?



## Gethenian (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi!

I'm a first-time dog owner, long-time dog-sitter for my in-laws. 

I'm getting hung up on whether it's okay to leave my dog outside for several hours at a time, either overnight or during the day when we're not at home...

Where I live, many, MANY of my neighbors leave their dogs outdoors at night. I live in a house with a HUGE yard and a screened-in porch -- plenty of room for our pup to run around or snooze somewhere sheltered, whatever he prefers to do. I'm just having some "new owner guilt" about having to put him outside when he gets really hyper and rowdy, or when we have to leave the house. Is it really okay for us to leave him in a totally secure, fenced-in yard with a sheltered porch for him to chill on with toys and food and water out there?

I feel like I should know "yeah, it is" but... please help me with my paranoia? I don't want to feel like a bad dog parent just because I can't CONSTANTLY have him jumping up and mouthing and wanting to be in my face or in my lap. It's okay if sometimes he needs to go outside when I need to get work done or get some sleep, right?? :redface:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to leave my dogs in the yard when I went to work. . .but I don't recommend it. People do stupid things. They throw food and toys over the fence. They reach through the fence to pet your dogs. There have even been cases of people throwing poison at the dogs. Etc. 

So, if you want to put him out there when you're home and awake enough to look outside every now and then or take note of a lot of barking, I don't see a problem with it. But leaving him out unattended while you're gone or asleep probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't leave your dog outside for hours on end, no. I never leave my dogs out for more than an hour, maybe two.


----------



## SillyDogs (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't either. You mentioned your pup may jump and nip when your trying to work, so you would like to just put him outside. He won't learn anything. Spend more time training. Don't just put him outside, stay out there with him. Family belongs inside. You have only had him for like a week, what did you expect adopting a puppy?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have 3 dogs that spend 24/7 outside. They are LGD and need to be outside to do their job. Now my little dogs no way! They are too small and would not be able to protect themselves from hawks and such. If I lived in the city or had close neighbors, I would not have outside dogs. Some people can be so cruel and mean to dogs. I would not take the chance.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it's a lot different when the dogs are doing a job!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The dogs I had I would leave outside sometimes,my first dog was a 24/7 outside dog,although she did not like being indoors. No-ones ever touched,threw food,or anything else has happened. People are just a bit paranoid about it,its funny that I`m the one diagnosed with Paranoia.
Why I leave him outside is because the dog I have right now hates crates,I mean really hates them,and sometimes barks and one time broke through the door to escape once when left inside. Outside they also get to go to the bathroom when the please,not wait until your home again.
Doesn't mean he isn't inside most of the time though. Normally he's outside an hour or two,but a few days it has gone up to six hours.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I wouldn't feel comfortable with it. The only way I would leave a dog outside is if I had a totally secure kennel area that had a roof over it. Even then, I'd rather just leave him inside when I'm not home.

I don't have a problem with leaving a dog outside for a bit while I'm home and checking up on him, but I've never owned a dog who would want to be outside while I was inside.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think I could leave our pup outside for long periods of time without having a panic attack. There have been a handful of dogs stolen out of backyards in my area and my mom's heart dog growing up was poisoned by a neighbor. I don't think anyone in our neighborhood would poison anyone's dog, everyone on our street has well cared for and healthy dogs, but the theft does worry me. Most people around us have electric fences and a thief can just walk right over and grab the dog. At least we have a small fence... 

For that matter, I don't think Annabel would do well outside for longer periods of time without us. We let her outside to eat her meals (we feed raw and she refuses to eat unless it's outside, which is GREAT when it's raining. Sigh) and sometimes we'll just come back inside to prepare our own meals, but when she's done she's right back at the door wanting to come in. She's happiest stretched out in her crate in front of her fan with one of us nearby, and we don't think that's such a big deal. I would NEVER leave her outside at night. First, I think we have a bear roaming around, and second, I don't think I could sleep without her next to me.

I will say that a lot of the jumping and nipping and excitement issues can be trained away, and it might help to get puzzle toys to give your pup's brain a workout. I know a lot of times the energy comes from not running around enough, so maybe go play fetch for a while and really wear them out. There's also crate training. If our dog gets to crazy (sometimes the cats whip her into a little puppy frenzy), she goes in her crate with a nice antler to chew on or her Sharky (favorite toy) until she's calmed down. Her crate is a happy place for her, so she doesn't mind chilling out there, but I will say that she doesn't get that frenzied as often anymore.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think people are paranoid. I had a young dog poisoned while she was outside alone when I was young. It happens.

We did have a few outdoor dogs prior to her but after that they were brought inside. My parents had moved from a farm to suburbia and I think it was an adjustment. I would not leave a dog out alone in suburbia. I do leave mine out some while I'm home but generally they want to be wherever I am and they spend their outside time sitting on the porch. I also have to watch out because Mia barks a lot outside so she could never be out alone when I'm not there to bring her in if she starts yapping.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

If you had to put him out, do it while you're home and can check on him.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I live in a city. I do not leave any of the dogs outside when I am not home. Dog theft can and does happen, but also dogs can escape (under or over a fence), they can bark and get neighbors upset, kids can try to play with them or feed them, and the weather is pretty variable here with storms popping up when you wouldn't expect it. 

I do let my own dog out in the yard when I am home but inside doing things like cleaning/chores. I leave the door open and window open so he is visible and audible from inside and I check on him regularly. He is very quiet and very calm so he basically just basks in the sun. I once had a neighbor's kid (about 6 yrs old) jump the fence into my yard to "pet the dog" and my dog didn't even bother to stand up; I saw the kid going over the fence and walked out to handle things immediately but that's the kind of things that happen all the time in urban/suburban areas. 

If I HAD to leave my dog outside without being home, I would put a 10x10x6 kennel away from any property lines and inside of the boundary fence. The kennel would be dig-proof and have a secure roof for both shade and preventing escape. Both the exterior fence on the property and the kennel gate would be padlocked.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

The only time my dogs are outside is when I am close by or outside to keep an eye on them. If I have to leave for a while I either A) take them with me for the day or B) keep them inside the house...my youngster is crated and my older dog is loose.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My dog enjoyed sleeping outside in the sun, when the weather was pleasant and the temp was under 90 degrees. When the temp was over 100 degrees, he would still go outside after hours in the A/C and sun himself for a while, later crawling back into the shade. We didn't have any mishaps, b/c I incrementally trained him, dealing with most issues as a puppy.

I'm in West Ashley, and my next door neighbor leaves two big dogs outside at night, and other dogs inside. Lots of neighbors leave their dogs out, at least part of the day. For the most part, Chas. is very dog friendly. When I leave my dog outside, he sniffs around for 30 - 60 min., then he sleeps on the patio or the middle of the yard. I don't currently let him sleep outside at night. I did leave him outside last week during a heavy storm, while I was on the computer. When I realized it was raining, I found him sleeping under a big tree, unconcerned. I had to deal with it, b/c I had to wash him off and dry him. ... But, he was ready to go back out.

You will have to be ready to deal with digging, trying to escape, eating things on the ground, eating/barking/chasing critters, dealing with neighbors, or strangers. It sounds like you have most of the people issues handled.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

When I lived with my parents we had the gate opened to purposefully let my dog out while she was in our yard. We also had meat and other foods tossed into our yard on several occasions, including a piece of poisoned meat. This was all while we were at home and checking in on the dog. This was in a suburban area.

I also know several people who have had their dog's stolen from their yard and one right out of their business place.


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it will depend on your dog and your area. Last dog was a lab mix, we left her out in the kennel quite often. It was a large kennel, which could not be seen from the road. I always kept fresh wood chips in it, she had a large dog house, plus I put up a large tarp over the dog house and about 1/4 of the kennel space. I felt perfectly comfortable leaving her there all day in good weather. But I have no neighbors, so even if she would have been a barker no one would have noticed. She also never dug or tried to jump out. She was just never reliable in the house for more than a few hours. 
My current dog, I would never leave out. He is to small and I would be a nervous wreck if he were outside and I wasn't home. He is to much a people dog to leave outside.


----------



## SeanM (Oct 10, 2013)

I think it depends on both your dog and where you live. If you live out in the country it isn't as big of a deal, but if your dog's going to be close to neighbors, the sidewalk, etc. while your inside I might be a little more concerned. I probably wouldn't leave them outside overnight unless they're used to it or have a dog house.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I live in the country and have a long driveway into my house. Susie has stayed outside most of her life as she prefers to be outside especially in the warm weather. When it gets too cold out, she lets me know and comes into the house. This summer Kris spent a lot of time outside, she was left outside if I was going somewhere rather than being locked in the house in her crate. I never leave the small dogs outside when I am not home. I think a lot depends on your area and the dog.

There is a person nearby that keeps their dog chained outside day and night and the dog never stops barking. (can't blame it) If Susie or Kris were barking all the time, I would have them in the house rather than bother the neighbors.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Shoot mine stay outside all day, and come in at night or when no one is home. they like it that way. they look forward to going outside in the morning when I wake up and look forward to coming in in the evening when it gets dark out. they are never unintended, I am always watching them or, oftentimes I am outside working in the yard, on a 70 acre ranch there is always something to be done. 

But they also have a huge wrap around porch they can get under if the weather is bad or its too hot ... and it its too cold, I bring them in. 

So in short as long as you have a securely fenced yard and you are supervising (at least going out to check on them every once and a while) then I see no problems with leaving them out for a few hours at a time.


----------



## Gethenian (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, folks.  The neighbors' kids helped me go around the yard and make sure there's no way for my pup to get himself into trouble or get out of the fence, so I feel quite comfortable leaving him to his own devices outside when necessary. ^_^

Also, in the 10 days I've had him, I've only heard him bark ONCE and that was when he was TERRIBLY disappointed at not being invited to come along on a car ride and was excited for me to be home. He's never barked at other dogs, and he doesn't dig. He's a very well-behaved little guy except when he has to be inside and has too much energy. ^_^

(p.s. Hi, hanksimon! I'm in North Charleston, near the airport.  )


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Gethenian said:


> Thanks for the replies, folks.  The neighbors' kids helped me go around the yard and make sure there's no way for my pup to get himself into trouble or get out of the fence, so I feel quite comfortable leaving him to his own devices outside when necessary. ^_^


That type of mentality and feeling is truly interesting to me! 

We have a 6ft privacy fence (aka a 6ft cement wall surrounding our house) and I'd never be able to just put on my shoes and walk out of the door for the day knowing my dogs are locked outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> That type of mentality and feeling is truly interesting to me!
> 
> We have a 6ft privacy fence (aka a 6ft cement wall surrounding our house) and I'd never be able to just put on my shoes and walk out of the door for the day knowing my dogs are locked outside.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm the same way, except for we don't have a secure fence. But even if we did, I wouldn't be able to leave the dog outside unattended. Don't get me wrong, I leave him out there if I need to pee or grab something, but never for more than 3-4 minutes without checking on him.

I also don't live in the best neighborhood, so that factors into it a lot as well.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Gethenian said:


> Thanks for the replies, folks.  The* neighbors' kids *helped me go around the yard and make sure there's no way for my pup to get himself into trouble or get out of the fence, so I feel quite comfortable leaving him to his own devices outside when necessary. ^_^


Just speaking from experience-- be very cautious about leaving a dog out where kids can reach him. Either through or over a fence. Even if your neighbor's kids are well behaved around dogs and know never to taunt him, give him food, etc, that doesn't mean all their friends are the same. Even a gentle dog may accidentally hurt a child who sticks a hand through a fence, may accidentally nip a finger offering him a treat or knock over a child who jumps into your yard to play with the dog. 

I had one neighbor kid try to feed my dog chocolate donuts, another offer him a popsicle, one who kept throwing sticks at one of the dogs etc. This was all while I was supervised and could quickly intervene and prevent any mishaps. Also, unintentionally, toys and balls kept flying over the fence and either the kids would jump the fence to retrieve their ball or the ball would stay there and get eaten by a dog. I missed a rubber bouncy ball once and my dog pooped purple rubber bits the next day.....

None of these kids had any malicious intent towards the dogs, they think the dogs are the greatest thing ever and I have slowly taught them how to pet a dog, to always ask before hand, not to feed the dogs, and if a ball goes in my yard to come knock on my door and I will give it back. But every new friend of theirs or new renter on the street etc has to be taught anew.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Rescued said:


> Yeah I'm the same way, except for we don't have a secure fence. But even if we did, I wouldn't be able to leave the dog outside unattended. Don't get me wrong, I leave him out there if I need to pee or grab something, but never for more than 3-4 minutes without checking on him.
> 
> I also don't live in the best neighborhood, so that factors into it a lot as well.


We've been transitioning our puppy (9.5 months) from his crate to hanging out in the dog proofed room we have for them at night when we're sleeping and have worked up to approximately 2 hour (sometimes less) increments during the day. We've been doing this for a few weeks with not a single issue (Yay!), however I crated Moose earlier this week when I went to take an exam at school, even though it would take less time than I've left him for before because I needed to focus on my exam and not worrying about how Moose is, lol! So yeah, pretty safe to say that there's a better chance of hell freezing over than me leaving my dogs outside when I'm not home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gethenian (Oct 3, 2013)

He gets restless and unhappy and chews and destroys stuff if he's left indoors when we have to run errands. Outside, he can choose to chill out somewhere comfortable, or run off some of his energy, in a place where he's in no danger of harming himself or anything else. 

The kids know not to come over unless I or my room mate gives them permission, and they're not allowed to play with the dog unless one of us or one of their older teenage siblings or parents is keeping an eye on them. They KNOW this, they're good kids, and I have every confidence in them to not break those rules. 

Part of the mindset, also, is the neighborhood. In the neighborhood I grew up in, I would never DREAM of leaving my dog outdoors for any length of time unless someone was out there with him or actively watching him from inside. People just don't DO that there, and for good reasons. It's different here. When I walk Jackson at night, every other house has a dog chilling in the yard or tied up on the porch or even just wandering free in their own driveways and yards. I would never let my dog just wander freely like that, nor would I put him outside and tie him up like that, but this is a neighborhood where people actually do look out for each other's animals. My neighbors know my dog, know the dogs and people in the area who might ever go into someone's yard unwelcomed, and I absolutely trust them to look out for me just as I would for them. In short -- there's something of a "pack mentality" among people and canines both here, and it serves us well and keeps us all safe.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The only thing I am going to say here is at that only having had him 10 days you are still very much in the honeymoon period, and you are not seeing everything he is capable of. I do sometimes let my biggest dog choose to stay outside overnight (he can come and go as he wants during the summer, and isn't locked out) so my issue is not that. 

However, do not be surprised if, in about a month, you discover he does in fact bark and dig.


----------



## swack (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll leave my dogs out for hours at a time in a fenced in yard, but never when someone isn't home. There's just too much that coud happen.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am not concerned about passerbys but am very concerned about barking. I live on a street with lots of noisy dogs and my dogs love to join in on the racket. Not a good thing, neighbors were just visited this morning by the police as there have been several complaints lodged against their dogs. 

Rant on. I hope the police were there about the racket they make. The dogs also are often outside unleashed and run into the street to attack bicyclers, skateboarders and the like. I think they have stopped trying to take down cars though. These are tiny to small dogs so I don't think the teenaged boys complain to their parents about this. The police saw the dogs off leash and running across the street after my dog too.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Shell said:


> Just speaking from experience-- be very cautious about leaving a dog out where kids can reach him.


I agree 110%. 3 years ago at my old house my neighbor's kids used to poke my golden retriever with a stick until she growled and snapped at them. Then they ran to tell their parents, who came over yelling at ME. I told them to control their children, they got very upset with me and we had a lot of confrontations after that. It ended with my golden retriever being poisoned in my yard and killed. She was 2. I moved and have never let my dogs out alone since.

Not trying to scare just saying be careful.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm in the middle of nowhere so I don't have to worry about things like this, mine stay out all day unless no one is there or it's night time


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

During the spring, summer, and fall, my dog would much prefer to be out in the sun when I'm gone. I would if I could, but I can't. 

I live in the middle of the city... There's just WAY too much going on. And even with a 6ft privacy fence, I don't trust the containment.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

One of the many reasons I don't miss city living!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

I think if you live in the country with many acres of land and its what the folks around do and you know your dog won't get lost (know how to stay around, is friendly, well trained and or can be contained etc.)... You should be ok.

My father in law raised all his dogs free roaming the land...
Hunting dogs mostly... Trained them like that and only story of one running to the neighbor is when it knew its time for it to die. Died outside the neighbour's door and fil got the call.

Roman is inside / outside.
He is outside all times at night during sleep hours.
Inside with me during the day or when he wants out for a breather... Per break, I bug him too much, too much petting etc.

Now if you live in suburbs... It may not be a good idea to have a solely outside dog.
Tightly packed neighbourhood and with a dogs' tendencies to bark, guard etc... May not be a good mix.

You need to always think of how it would affect the neighborhood etc.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I would never leave a dog outside unattended for more than 30 minutes. Big or small. I'm just not comfortable with it at all. We have a big fenced in yard, we're sort of out in the country though, but there are other houses around, and I will open the door and let Jackson outside to go potty. He will be "unattended" for a maximum of 5 mins though before I'm looking out the window for him. Too many things could happen. We have kids that live around, loose dogs, I've seen foxes, and heard of some coyotes being around though they're not as common. Owls etc. I just would not be comfortable with it at all. I'd worry all day long if I was gone.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Gethenian said:


> He gets restless and unhappy and chews and destroys stuff if he's left indoors when we have to run errands. Outside, he can choose to chill out somewhere comfortable, or run off some of his energy, in a place where he's in no danger of harming himself or anything else.


These are training issues. Not "stick outside and hope it cures itself" issues. 

Look, I get it, not everybody values dogs the same way that I do, and everybody has a different lifestyle, or way of life, that's fine. But him being outside all day long is not going to solve the issue of him being a nuisance in the house. You're going to have to work on training, etc, and bonding. 

I did used to watch a Rottie and they lived in a townhouse. He was crated as a pup when they were at work, but he outgrew the crate. They tried leaving him loose and he destroyed everything, but he was still under a year old. So on nice days they did start leaving him outside, but their yard was very tiny (not much he could get into) with an 8ft fence (with no cracks in it, etc) and it had shelter under the deck, as well as a dog house. It was If it was too hot or too cold, they started locking him in the bathroom. He slept inside at night though and once they got home from work. He was well loved. And I know they were well-intentioned which is what it sounds like you are. 

So I guess do what you feel most comfortable with. From the first post, it seemed you did not want to leave him outside, but now you sound like you do?


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Gethenian said:


> He gets restless and unhappy and chews and destroys stuff if he's left indoors when we have to run errands. Outside, he can choose to chill out somewhere comfortable, or run off some of his energy, in a place where he's in no danger of harming himself or anything else.


Agreeing with Jackson's mom on this one.

How much exercise is your pup getting? Are you leaving things out that he can get into? Does he have enough toys and chewies to occupy himself when you are gone? Could he be crated? Could he chill in a spare bedroom that is dog-proofed whilst you are out?

I think there are a lot of options besides just putting him outside right away. Plus, since you've only had him less than a month, he might still be nervous and not showing his true colors. He could start digging in the yard as he gets more comfortable. He could start barking as he stays longer with you. I'd be very cautious about leaving him outside alone for extended periods of time. Dogs are "never diggers" until they dig out of the yard when you've gone to work for 8 hours!


----------



## cronic22 (Oct 5, 2013)

When mine was a pup, I used to leave him in the garage when I went to work. He had a lot of room to run around, it was well vented in there, and all his toys were spread around. Plus for accidents, they cleaned up easy on a hard surface. When he got about 6 months, he transitioned into the yard where he has never looked back. I try to bring him in now and he comes in just to be social, but he makes his ay into the yard first chance he gets. I've never had a dog love the outdoors this much.

But for yours, if you want to do the yard, let him grow up just a bit more and just spend the time with him outside. Then when he seems like he is comfortable, go inside and watch TV or get something to eat. See how he does on his own for a few minutes and if he is fine then you're golden. But if you see him moping around or crying, then its still too soon to let him out.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Cpt. Jack that your pup's personality will change as he relaxes. He may get more vocal and energetic... or less? But, Chas. is very dog friendly, and it sounds like you have most things under control. Make sure you have a good collar with a tag that has your address and phone number, just in case. Also, keep walking him every day so that he learns the neighborhood, AND so that all the neighbors within a few block radius will recognize the dog. N. Chas. is a good place to have a dog.

A few hours a day is probably OK, but more than half a day is risking a rainshower especially Sat. or Tues.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

^Second that. I would like to add that a microchip never hurt anybody. Bae is chipped and it gives me peace of mind. Just in case be ever slipped his collar. Or it broke. Or someone took it off.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> ^Second that. I would like to add that a microchip never hurt anybody. Bae is chipped and it gives me peace of mind. Just in case be ever slipped his collar. Or it broke. Or someone took it off.


GPS on the collar added to the microchip is best protection.
Make sure to check that your chip is not moving and still "activated" by your vet during the checkups are great ideas too.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Mine are chipped. Josefina is my only one who tends to get into trouble, so she wears a collar with a bell on it (a lamb bell) her collar has her name and my phone on it, she is also chipped. the bell allows me to keep tabs on her without actually being up her butt all the time (who like that ???) so she can be outside and be a dog. when I hear the bell getting kind of far away (which means she is going to the back of the yard), I go outside and check on her and call her back.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

leaving a dog outside for hours at a time is a terrible idea for a number of reasons.
1) dogs are social creatures and crave the companionship of their families. a dog who is left outside will become stressed, nervous and anxious and will likely develop behavioural issues like excessive barking, digging and chewing.
2) said barking will irritate your neighbours. if they are good people they will report you to the SPCA or police who will fine you for a noise violation. if they are bad people they will throw things over over the fence and poison your dog/steal him.
3) as mentioned, your puppy jumping and biting and overall being annoying is very normal. that is an opportunity to train him and teach him and help to build a bond with him. not to just lock him out and hope he gets over it. those things will only get worse and worse until they are taught and the less time you spend with your dog now, the less of a relationship you will have with him for life.
4) you should not leave your dog unattended with toys because he can pull of pieces and choke or cause an obstruction in his intestines. not leaving toys will leave your dog bored which goes back to point #1.

i dont mean for this to sound rude or anything, but if you want to just leave your dog outside for hours on end, why bother getting one?


----------



## ben91 (Oct 20, 2013)

I've always placed my dog outside whenever I leave for work, or when I'm just out in general. Some days I leave her inside, and she has done okay. there was one time I came home and went to the back yard and saw ground beef in my yard. At first I thought she threw up, but it looked like ground beef.

I wouldn't recommend just leaving him outside for days on end and just throwing a toy or food out there. Just like others have mentioned, dogs are social creatures. Spend some time with him, and take him for walks or go to a dog park.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ben91 said:


> I've always placed my dog outside whenever I leave for work, or when I'm just out in general. I have just left her inside, and she has done okay. there was one time I came home and went to the back yard and saw ground beef in my yard. At first I thought she threw up, but it looked like ground beef.


Thats why its dangerous to leave your dog out.  Could have been someone trying to give your dog a treat... or poison her. Wayyyy too many variables when you leave a dog out. In my area, at least...


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 14, 2013)

I have also wondered this as I felt terrible for leaving Thorne inside his crate all day sometimes whereas Charles is small and has a play pen and I would never leave them outside together but I decided I just couldnt trust my neighbours or Id worry he would eat something he shouldnt... On the othercase my dad thinks dogs are outside animals and my whole life we had our family dog outside... She was fine and dad always looked after her is it was cold or what not but now Im a dog owner I couldnt do that, when I think about it I just imagine leaving kids outside all day unsupervised and it makes better sense to crate my puppies for their own safety 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosesrsu (Jun 1, 2021)

I need some advice. My husband and I adopted a pitty 3 years ago and we have a boat. She is not fond of the boat so we take her to the kennel on the weekends that we want to spend on the boat. She is a great dog. I can leave her food out all day and she will only eat what she is hungry for. I have a deck that is 8 foot above ground and I bought an enclosed canopy room. Do you think it would be safe to put her bed and food in there on the deck and leave her for 24 hours?


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

No.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is almost eight years old, and most of the participants are no longer active on this forum. I'm closing the thread to further replies, but if you want to post a new thread about your situation to get feedback from our currently active members, please do!


----------

